# Acuity caveat



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi... all

Can any one pls clarify the rule of Acuity caveat. Is this apply for all the levels.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## senthilsukumaran (Oct 14, 2010)

You can consider Eyes in ROS.

Thanks
Senthil Kumaran CPC,CPC-H,CEMC
Manager,Gebbs healthcare


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Senthil 

Thanks for ur help!!

I am not very clear with your answer. Can please explain little elaborately?


----------



## dxm100 (Oct 15, 2010)

According to ACEP, the caveat can be applied to any level, although there are some practices who employ the caveat only to charts that would code to 99285.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank u very much


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...specialists-their-pay-with-the-acuity-caveat/

hope this helps.


----------

